# Slinger



## Cheri (Aug 19, 2003)

Hi All, 
Does anyone now anything about the (Slinger) from retriever specialists inc.
I received an email from Robert Stiener ,with the details. 

He said they were used at the Super Retriever Series.

Thank You for any input.

Cheri


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Cheri,

Thanks for posting the question. Some information I have not provided in the email is regarding Gun Dog supply houses that have taken the Slinger into their lines. They are, Macks Prairie Wings in Stuttgart, AR, **** River Kennels in Iowa, and in the UK, Gear & Gundogs, europe's largest gundog supply house. Many more are testing and interested in the Slinger and could be added anytime. They are also available on our web page www.retrieverspecialists.com.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

I own one and just purchased my second. After shopped all the wingers out there I took a shoot with the Slinger, and I am glad I did. I love it. My training group was impressed, and our club is considering the purchase of 3. The throws have great height, distance and consistancy. I can load three of these in the back set of my truck no problem. I have not yet test them with live flyers, buy I think they will work fine.

Todd


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

How much do they weigh and how far do they throw compared to the other wingers (looks like they have 3-4 settings)? The Slinger looks interesting but seems like it would be heavy and not as compact as the other wingers. Weight is an issue for me when I have to walk 100 - 200 yards for each mark because a 4 wheeler was impractical to use or I was too lazy to load it.


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

You've asked some very legitimate questions, thank you. The Slinger weighs a total of 33 lbs. It is no trouble to carry 2 of these by gripping them on the bottom of the "U" with your arms through between the riser arms. They balance real nice. The distances the Slinger throws are dependant upon the knob you put the rings on when you stretch the rubbers down. The standard is with the rings all the way down on the knobs that hold the riser arms on. In the (SRS) Super Retriever Series, where they used all Avery ATB's (like Dokken mallards) there were several marks thrown 25 ft. high and 30-35 yards. I've thrown mallards 20 feet high and 20 yards, sufficient for marks at most all distances. The elevation and distance of marks is adjustable with a hand knob from straight up to about 30 degrees above horizontal. In the SRS, they carried as many as 6 in the back of a Polaris.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

They are twice as heavy as a zinger, but are more compact. I have a crate dolly (show handlers use them to move all there crates around), which is like a small wagon. I load the wingers, stickmen and birds on it and set up evrey thing that way. 

Even with the PVC wingers I was using prior to these I could not carry eveyrthing at once. Cabelas sells a PVC deer drag sled I am thinking about trying.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

What are the dimensions (LxWxH) on the Slinger?


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Slinger size*

The Slinger base is 24" long and 16" wide. The overall height is 46".

Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

hi just wanted to add my highest praise for the slingers -ease of set up,operation and reliability -i was using another system and find slingers more flexible for my needs-i did not find weight and carry an issue but i do not have to carry far, and even for senior citizen it is no big deal-am using with dogtra release hope this helps -barb


----------



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

Yes, the product is very good. However, please remember that there is NO BACKUP system if it fails to launch. One of our club members bought one and fought with it for a pretty good while until he gave up and decided to get a refund. He ended up getting the winger replaced, but he lost a good deal of training time in the interim. 

I like the design, and the reliability when it is working. I also like to have a backup plan in case the launcher has to be released manually. Unfortunately, there is none on the slinger.

Rob


----------

